# breeder queens



## dennis crutchfield (Aug 5, 2016)

who sells known survivor breeder queens? That have been proven successful.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

treatment free member listing posting on treatment free subforum


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Does it matter what bee type you are looking for?
Or just any survivor queen type will do?


----------



## dennis crutchfield (Aug 5, 2016)

beepro said:


> Does it matter what bee type you are looking for?
> Or just any survivor queen type will do?


depends, mine are weaver Italians that have been chemical free 16 yrs. I have some carnaolian also. what do you have? Tell me about them.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

This is my ad from last spring, but it will be pretty much the same for 2017.

I sell overwintered, open mated breeder quality queens, usually available early May if temps are good for shipping in both locations.

Photos and details here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-few-more-small-orders-for-June-Summer-queens

These late summer mated queens are usually overwintered in small colonies and evaluated in spring for early growth, health and vigor. 
They have been grafted from generations of my proven brood stock so I have confidence in their productiveness and traits. IF you want more 'proven' breeders, I have queens that have overwintered twice and have been used for grafting the previous year, but most folks want a breeder that will have more longevity and are satisfied with an overwintered queen or a current year breeder select. Current year breeder select are 'pick of the litter' and the quality I generally would keep for myself.

Another option is a batch of virgins out of one of my older 3 or 4 year old breeders.

I do have more details about the Latshaw Carniolans and the Pol-Lines now that they are going into their second and third winters. I will update that info when I place my new ad.

The Glenns and Mountain line are the same as the old ad states. They will have wintered here for 6 years.

I am three hours from the Canadian border, three hours from the Pacific coast.

My facebook Agricultural page is _only_ about my bees, queen rearing and management in my cool wet climate. It has about 4 years of posts and photos, all taken and written by myself. (No shared internet stuff) You should be able to scroll through it and get a good feel for what I have going on here so you can choose with confidence.

https://www.facebook.com/Miller-Compound-HoneyBees-and-Agriculture-256954971040510/

No more shipping this year. Let me overwinter them for you.

I start taking orders for queens and nucs late November after late archery buck.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry, I do not have any queens available now.
Still growing my hive number. I'm asking to give you the right
referral. Ebay should have some of the Caucasian and others by doing a search.
I only keep the allogrooming, vsh and survivor queens here. Mainly they are the
Cordovan-Italians and carnis from the local bee association drones. Good luck in finding one!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Lauri's queens are mostly canis stock.


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

dennis crutchfield said:


> who sells known survivor breeder queens? That have been proven successful.


Dan from http://www.wildernessbees.com/ is great


----------

